# Keyboard layout



## fred974 (May 21, 2015)

Hello all,

I just got a VM and in order to setup the network I have to use Xen orchestra interface to do the configurations.

The problem that I have is that each time I try to use the # symbole to comment a line, the number 3 is displayed.

I tried to set thew following in my /etc/rc.conf

```
keymap=uk.iso
```
but my problem still exist.

I'm not sure if the problem is with Xen or FreeBSD

Could anyone help me here?

Thank you


----------



## good-beastie (May 23, 2015)

I do not see uk.iso in /usr/share/syscons/keymaps/. There is /usr/share/syscons/keymaps/uk.iso.kbd. That directory reference is from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.


----------

